# dragon stove



## MeLikeUmFire (Sep 12, 2011)

Sa-weet


----------



## Pagey (Sep 12, 2011)

LOL.  I bet that flue is clean now!


----------



## leeave96 (Sep 12, 2011)

That would make a great chimney cap and if you had a flue fire, everyone would know that when the dragon fires-off, you'd have trouble down below!

Bill


----------



## pen (Sep 12, 2011)

I so want that in the back yard now

pen


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 12, 2011)

Neat!


----------



## BrowningBAR (Sep 12, 2011)

Any chance it crushes cars?


----------



## Pagey (Sep 12, 2011)

*terrible fake Japanese acccent* 

Godzirra?!


----------



## Milton Findley (Sep 12, 2011)

When you walk over for another piece of wood it singes off your hair and eyebrows.


----------



## raybonz (Sep 12, 2011)

Milt said:
			
		

> When you walk over for another piece of wood it singes off your hair and eyebrows.



LOL Milt isn't that the truth?

Ray


----------



## gregbesia (Sep 13, 2011)

I love it
But wait- I hope its EPA and UL certified


----------



## sauer (Sep 13, 2011)

stovezilla


----------



## castlegates (Sep 13, 2011)

Great idea! It smokes when it's done!


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 13, 2011)

Just seeing the top part with the dragon's head bellowing smoke out would be pretty cool on a Class A chimney . . . of course for folks with the EPA stoves who are burning seasoned wood and burning properly there wouldn't be a whole lot of smoke coming out so it may not be so cool vs. if it was on someone's chimney and they were burning with a regular old stove with wood cut up last week . . . then it would be pretty darn neat to see the smoke bellowing out of the dragon's mouth.


----------



## Highbeam (Sep 13, 2011)

I don't see an approved sapark arrestor screen on that outlet. Pretty cool looking gaps at the collar too.


----------



## pen (Sep 13, 2011)

I could see a big pot of maple sap simmering away on that bad boy when it's in a slightly less aggressive state.

pen


----------

